
Ask HN: Any recommendations for selling hardware in developing markets? - syedkarim
We produce a satellite data receiver (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;outernet.is&#x2F;lighthouse). It&#x27;s a wifi warmspot that provides access to locally stored content, which is updated by a free-to-receive DVB-S&#x2F;2 data stream.<p>Outernet (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;outernet.is) is primarily meant for places where connectivity does not exist or is just too expensive for schools or end users. Since our target market is mostly offline and in developing markets, what is the best way to make contact with potential resellers and distributors? Are you aware of any proven channels?<p>One of the values that we offer to resellers is the ability to upload their own content, which would then be shared with all of their potential customers. We want to the local content experience to be solved by those that are closest to the end user.
======
ewams
You may think I am joking, but Coca-Cola or Dean Kamen might have some ideas
for you:

[http://www.coca-colacompany.com/ekocenter/ekocenter-
empoweri...](http://www.coca-colacompany.com/ekocenter/ekocenter-empowering-
community-well-being-through-social-enterprise)

[http://www.popsci.com/article/science/pure-genius-how-
dean-k...](http://www.popsci.com/article/science/pure-genius-how-dean-kamens-
invention-could-bring-clean-water-millions)

